# ...

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Jest 13.0.772.0 i 13.0.782.1 i jeszcze tam jakaś rozwojowa. 

Do Gentoo jest masa overlay jeśli nie satysfakcjonuje Cię oprogramowanie z oficjalnej stabilnej i niestabilnej gałęzi, to nic nie stoi Ci na przeszkodzie aby z nich korzystać, ale jako nowemu użytkownikowi nie polecam Ci pakowania od razu do systemu masy overlay, bo to się źle skończy.

chrome ma nawet swojego, pewnie siedzą tam jakieś nightbuildy nie wiem, nie używam chrome.

```
chromiumos                [Git       ] (http://git.chromium.org/git/chromiumos-overlay      
```

----------

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Oo fajnie, ze jestes bo widze, ze sie duzo udzielasz a czytam dzisiaj pol dnia forum 

 

Staram się jak mogę  :Very Happy:  W każdym razie zaraz znikam jutro rano pobudka, a właściwie to już dziś.

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Hmm bo ja gentoo nigdy sie nie bawilem, teraz na livedvd w emerge szukalem i pokazuje tylko wersje 10.xx wiec wnioskuje, ze nie mam ustawionego szukania w niestabilnej wersji  z tym, ze googlowalem i nie moglem znalezc wiec widac slabo googlowalem ^^

 

Bo na LiveDVD masz stare drzewo portage, gdybyś je zaktualizował emerge --sync to zobaczyłbyś wersję 12, 13-nastki są zmaskowane(aby ich używać, trzeba je odblokować)

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Czy uzywasz jeszcze Gentoo?

 

Używam, przestanę tylko wtedy jeżeli Gentoo zniknie z planety  :Smile:  Mam kontrolę nad wszystkim, system nie robi sobie czegoś na boku, bez mojej wiedzy nic się nie dzieje i tak ma być  :Smile:  Poza tym przyglądanie się na kompilujący kod to poezja  :Very Happy: 

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Widze, ze duzo ludzi odchodzi do Archa, ale szczerze to wydaje mi sie, ze Arch to taka szybka dystrybucja, napewno szybsza od wiekszosci dystrybucji , ale tak naprawde to Gentoo jest szybsze i stabilniejsze, co?

 

Zależy co rozumiesz przez stabilność, ale tak jest stabilne nawet na niestabilnej gałęzi, wiadome, że czasem trafi się jakiś problem i system się wsypie czy coś tam przestanie działać, ale takie uroki tego drzewa, jak ktoś nie chce mieć problemów to siedzi na stabilnym, tam się rzadko kiedy dzieje się jakaś rewolucja, a jak komuś mało przygód to ma jeszcze overlay.

Odnosząc się do szybkości to wiesz, można zrobić molocha który będzie miał wszystko i nic, a jego start zajmie 2 min, a możesz postawić system bez x'ów który będzie Ci się bootował w 5-9s. Ale teoretycznie sama kompilacja sprawia, że wszystko jest zoptymalizowane dokładnie pod Twój sprzęt, jest takie stare powiedzenie, że szybkość w Gentoo to właściwie skutek uboczny  :Smile: 

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Chyba bardziej ludzie odchodza bo nie chce im sie juz bawic w kompilacje i inne pierdoly hehe a ja wlasnie chcialbym skompilowac sobie "idealny" system i chyba pojde w Gentoo. Myslalem jeszcze o LFS, ale to chyba zbyt wiele jak na moje umiejetnosci.

 

Dzisiaj każdy wszystko chce aby szybciej, więc to jest jakiś powód aby przejść na archa, z drugiej strony tam też trzeba trochę posiedzieć, żeby skonfurować system, kompilacja to nie jest w dzisiejszych czasach duży problem, gdzie każdy praktycznie ma już te 2 rdzenie.

Co do LFS, powiem Ci, że i z Gentoo będziesz miał sporo zabawy  :Razz: 

----------

## Aru89

...Last edited by Aru89 on Sun Apr 27, 2014 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Ja wlasnie na Archu zainstalowalem xfce gnome i kde zeby sobie porownac i sie nie wysypal jeszcze a walilem na jana komendy hehe ale ciagle sie zwiesza przy sciaganiu pakietow i musze ctrl + c i jeszcze raz pacmana startowac heh

 

Wiesz, sama instalacja środowisk graficznych go raczej nie wysypie, tym bardziej, że to dystrybucja binarna w odróżnieniu od Gentoo gdzie masz tylko paczki ze źródłami i ebuildy. Przy Gentoo trzeba wytężyć mózgownicę. Czasem samemu trzeba edytować ebuild czy źródło itp. bo reakcja devów trochę trwa, tym bardziej w niestabilnym drzewie, gdzie błędów jest zgłaszane sporo. Oczywiście nie ujmuję tu nic Archowi i nie nazywam go systemem dla idiotów bo oczywiście tak nie jest.

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Ogolnie to chyba wole jednak Gentoo  wlasnie mysle jak Ty, lubie patrzec jak kod sie kompiluje 

 

Bo to jest fajna sprawa  :Smile:  matrix na ekranie xD

 *Aru89 wrote:*   

> Chyba zawitam tu na stale 

 

A zapraszamy, zapraszamy. 

Pamiętaj tylko jedno, na tym forum nikt nigdy nie ciągnie za rączkę ani nie poda Ci gotowego rozwiązania, chyba że takie istnieje i ma do niego aktualnie link  :Smile:  Większość problemów u początkujących użytkowników leży w złym zrozumieniu Handbooka.

Nie irytuj się, jak ktoś będzie Cię odsyłał do dokumentacji, albo kazał googlować, bo często pytacie o rzeczy które można rozwiązać wchodząc w pierwszy link na google. Jeśli waga problemu jest większa i my dużo bardziej się angażujemy w pomoc. To jest współuzależnione  :Smile: 

ps. Używam Gnoma, lubię to środowisko, zawsze mi odpowiadało  :Smile:  teraz czekam, aż Gnome 3.0 wejdzie do niestabilnej gałęzi i jazda, bo póki co siedzi w overlay'u a nie czuję naglącej potrzeby posiadania tegoż  :Smile:  Więc sobie spokojnie poczekam miast się pchać w kolejny overlay.

----------

## soban_

Oczywiscie @Pryka dobrze wszystko opisal. Tutaj masz jeszcze https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-876659.html w OTW - generalnie jest tak z tym, ze wszystko zalezy od Twoich wymagan, potrzeb, umiejtnosci, checi, no i co najwazniejsze przyzwyczajen. Czasami uzywasz czegos - bo jestes przyzwyczajony i tyle. Polecam jeszcze uwaznie zapoznac sie z podrecznikiem jak i zasadami na forum - no i dokladnie przesledzic pare tematow, zanim zaczniesz pisac o swoich problemach na forum - do tego google jest niezbedne, ale skoro uzywales juz archa to sie sam o tym przekonales ze wiele problemow jest juz rozwiazanych (czasami nawet na innych forach zwiazanych z innymi dystrybucjami - to samo tyczy sie handbookow). Wystarcza do tego zanjomosc jako-tako angielskiego, myslenie i gooooooglowanie ( : jesli jednak cos nie wychodzi, to forum jest do tego pomocne. Jesli chodzi o chromium https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-878849.html - to taki maly problem z flashem, a tak to niezle trybi.

----------

## Jacekalex

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056&p=1

Historia na tydzień, ale w miarę kompletna   :Very Happy: 

Co do Chrome - na Gentoo jest instalowana z paczki dla Debiana/Ubuntu  (z ebuilda), i zazwyczaj szuka innych wersji bibliotek, niż obecne w systemie.

Wtedy czasami trzeba jedna czy drugą bibliotekę podlinkować, np:

```
ln -s /lib/libbz2.so.1 /lib/libbz2.so.1.0
```

to po ostatniej instalacji.

Ebuildy Chrome: http://gpo.zugaina.org/www-client/google-chrome

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

